# do nearite snails burrow in gravel?



## DBlauj (Apr 17, 2012)

I believe mine did a few times. If I remember correctly I plucked em out and they dug again so I figured must be natural.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

They do it when they are first introduced to a new tank and are frightened in my experience. I've had many different nerites and have only witnessed digging when introduced to a new tank.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 26, 2012)

ok, cool. Thanks!


----------



## genetao (Jun 25, 2008)

ravensgate said:


> They do it when they are first introduced to a new tank and are frightened in my experience. I've had many different nerites and have only witnessed digging when introduced to a new tank.


Yup, that's my experience exactly. When introducing nerites into a new tank, they try to burrow and hide because they're stressed. In a few days, they'll be out and about doing there thing.


----------

